# Blizzard of 2009 Southern Maryland



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 23, 2009)

20 inches of snow fell in Southern Maryland between 8pm Friday night and 6am Sunday morning. Nothing so far has melted - continues to ice over every night with cold temps - here are some views of White Tails blizzard - a new record in history of snowfall:















Electro and Destiny didn't care much for it at first and stayed near their building:






Bailey said "you'll have to bring that hay in here cuz I'm not coming out!" Notice there are NO FOOTPRINTS from him! LOL






OC said he was an old pro at this stuff:






Better haul the non-4x4 vehicles to top of hill so we can get to work on Monday -
















the babies made it to the top of the pasture and wore down the snow around the tree. OC kept an eye on them:






We never see the pond look like this!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 23, 2009)

Your pictures are stunning. I love the snow photos of your barn. Poor lil' Baily looks so sad...but it really looks nice and sunny at his little run-in. Didnt you guys pave your long driveway this year...I bet that will make it alot easier for plowing. Think of how many snow angels you can make out on your lawn!!

Merry White Christmas to you All !!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes we did pave the 1.5 mile road BUT ..... big BUT ..... it was that recycled asphalt so some spots are loose as it hasn't packed down everywhere - couldn't blade all the way down or we would have bladed/dug up the blacktop stuff too! LOL So, left a sheet of hardened mashed down ice on the road. Hubby had to pay more attention blading than usual or when we melt out we might not see any blacktop left. LOL


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 23, 2009)

Its so pretty!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, you will have a white Christmas this year!

You have a lovely property! Nice you have a cab on your tractor, too.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Feeww! Its amazeing how much snow we got. We only got about 10 in our area, but our friends more inland got 22-23 inchess of snow!


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow. Great pics, that looks so pretty.


----------



## ohmt (Dec 23, 2009)

supposed to get 20" here tonight too! our horses are like OC-a PRO at the snow stuff!


----------



## terrid (Dec 25, 2009)

The snow looks beautiful, but I think I'll stick with FL, its 73 here and we're in shorts. Our little guys are sweating with their winter woolies. Merry Christmas


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 30, 2009)

we're all melted now and the muddy mess has slowly frozen over - expecting some flurries/sleet/freezing rain on New Years Eve - sure hope Spring is just around the corner!


----------

